# What Do You Know About Religions?



## Lon (May 9, 2015)

Apparently many Americans don't know very much about different religions, including their own.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/09/28/religious-literacy-americ_n_741391.html


----------



## Ameriscot (May 9, 2015)

Not just Americans, but many people in the world know little about religions other than their own.

I think you are missing a link you meant to insert, Lon. 

I bought a book once that gave descriptions of all the religions in the world, but that was pre-internet and it's easy to find out about them now.  It's just that most would prefer to stick to their stereotypes.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 9, 2015)

I've browsed this site before:

http://www.religioustolerance.org/var_rel.htm


----------



## Ameriscot (May 9, 2015)

Lon said:


> Apparently many Americans don't know very much about different religions, including their own.
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/09/28/religious-literacy-americ_n_741391.html



I got 11 out of 15 questions on the Pew quiz correct.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2015)

I don't even know much about my own religion, lol.  Was raised a catholic and haven't been religious at all in my adult life.  I don't really have any interest in religions, don't care for any organized religions, seems like they're just businesses trying to make money. Priests and pastors many times don't act very religious either, which sours me on the whole thing.  I know that many folks go to church and live their lives following their religious beliefs, if that's their choice, I respect it, as long as they don't come preaching to me.


----------



## Josiah (May 9, 2015)

Religion plays no direct role in my life and I'm baffled by the fact that it remains so ubiquitous within the human family. I can sort of understand how people in the dark ages who had no comprehension about how the world works used their imagination and magical thinking to explain natural phenomena. As science has progressed and succeeded in explaining more and more about how the world worked people have grudgingly given up much of their magical thinking, but alas not all.


----------



## Cookie (May 9, 2015)

Know a bit, not all that much...sometimes it's interesting to learn about the history of how some groups developed...in a historical sense and how they affect world history in general. I think we've discussed religion quite a bit before on this forum.


----------



## Warrigal (May 9, 2015)

Quite a lot, actually. What do you want to know? 

At the catholic high school where I taught for 35 years the girls had comparative religion lessons, first learning about other Christian denominations and then other major faiths. We had people come to the school to talk about Buddhism and Islam, visited a Synagogue and a Salvation Army citadel and had members of staff talk about their own denominations - Anglican, Baptists and Uniting Church (think Methodists, Presbyterian and Congregationalists). It was a compare and contrast exercise and the beginning of understanding religions and religious history.

Since retiring I've had my own encounters with people of other faiths and have had conversations with Hindu, Sikh and Muslim women and have made my own visits to a local mosque, a Sikh gurdwara and a number of Buddhist temples. I belong to a facebook group consisting of mostly young moslem women who want to build a new mosque near where I live. I support their campaign not on religious grounds but because they are being badly  discriminated against by the local zoning laws.

No-one will talk to you about their religion if they suspect that you will not respect what they have to say.

Oops! I only taught there for 25 years, not 35. Clumsy fingers !!!


----------



## Underock1 (May 9, 2015)

Quite a bit. The origin of religion, with a capital "R" has been a major interest of mine since I was quite young.
I have been an on and off believer all my life. Gave it a good try. I was very active in my church at one time, but it never took in a passionate way. I can remember praying "If your really up there..." I am a total non-believer now.
I got 12 correct on the quiz.


----------



## Warrigal (May 9, 2015)

Just noticed the quiz and scored 15/15, even though the last question was a total guess.


----------



## ndynt (May 10, 2015)

Took a couple religion classes in grad school.  Though I am spiritual and respect others need for organized religion....am turned off by it.   My score was 12/15.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 10, 2015)

The questions I missed were about the bible.  I was raised Catholic but haven't been one since I was 18.  Got curious when I hit 40 and started reading about all the different religions etc.  Looked into the new age stuff and found Native American spirituality very appealing.  Pagan for a while.  Interested in Buddhism for a long time now, though not a religion.


----------



## RadishRose (May 10, 2015)

13 out of 15 correct. Didn't get the last two.


----------



## Cookie (May 10, 2015)

13 out of 15 as well.  Wrong on the reading the Bible as literature and the Awakening one. Found most of the questions quite general.


----------



## Underock1 (May 10, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> The questions I missed were about the bible.  I was raised Catholic but haven't been one since I was 18.  Got curious when I hit 40 and started reading about all the different religions etc.  Looked into the new age stuff and found Native American spirituality very appealing.  Pagan for a while.  Interested in Buddhism for a long time now, though not a religion.



I'm not a Buddhist, but Buddha himself, or at least the ideas attributed to him, helped get me through the final months with Eleanor. Center yourself in the moment. We can not hold the past or the future. Everything that has a beginning, has an ending. Make your peace with that and all will be well. With our thoughts we make our lives.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 10, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> I'm not a Buddhist, but Buddha himself, or at least the ideas attributed to him, helped get me through the final months with Eleanor. Center yourself in the moment. We can not hold the past or the future. Everything that has a beginning, has an ending. Make your peace with that and all will be well. With our thoughts we make our lives.



Buddhism is all about wisdom.  Anyone can take what they need from Buddhism, doesn't matter what your beliefs.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 10, 2015)

I was brought up a Presbyterian, but I have had no  religious beliefs for years.  I really don't know much about any religions, but I think that the world would be a better place without them.


----------



## Knightofalbion (May 10, 2015)

All religion in a nutshell ...

'Faith without charity is dead. Love is the fulfilling of the Law.'


----------



## Underock1 (May 10, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> I was brought up a Presbyterian, but I have had no  religious beliefs for years.  I really don't know much about any religions, but I think that the world would be a better place without them.



I agree with you 100%. Not interested in destroying what other people cherish, but it would be nice to have them go quietly away on their own. I just read an article about some churches that got together, closed their churches on a Sunday morning, and all went out and did community service for the day. Its not the people. Its the dogma.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 10, 2015)

I am a non-believer.  I got 11 of 15 correct.  When I was young I attended Protestant bible study then as a 12 year old I attended one year of Catholic school where I studies Catholicism.  I never fully bought into either.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 10, 2015)

Well, my formal degree finally pays off - 15 out of 15. 

Not that it _matters_ any, but ...


----------



## drifter (May 10, 2015)

I didn't take the quiz. I have taken similar before. I hope we don't do anything about religion. Leave it be. There's a place for science and science has done a really  good job but Religion is also needed. In spite of the fact I have said there was no God, still I find it most difficult to abandon the faith of my  youth and my parents. I find in times of crisis, say a dying child, I don't seek out science, I turn to religion and the faith I used to know. You may not need Religion. I have often said I didn't, that I'm an agnostic, but on examination I'm an agnostic that prays. If I'm wrong, so what? Religion has served me rather well and I hope it continues to do so. You can say what you will about religion, your privilege. Leave mine alone. I find some comfort in its close association.


----------



## Ina (May 10, 2015)

Hi Drifter, how have you been? 

I too am an agnostic.  Although, in my youth, I studied many different kinds of religions, I found that I beleived in a creator, just not in religion.    I've always had a good connection with my maker.  :hide: :wave:


----------



## drifter (May 10, 2015)

Atta Girl, stick to what makes you happy.

I'm well, better than I deserve.


----------



## Warrigal (May 10, 2015)

drifter said:


> I didn't take the quiz. I have taken similar before. I hope we don't do anything about religion. Leave it be. There's a place for science and science has done a really  good job but Religion is also needed. In spite of the fact I have said there was no God, still I find it most difficult to abandon the faith of my  youth and my parents. I find in times of crisis, say a dying child, I don't seek out science, I turn to religion and the faith I used to know. You may not need Religion. I have often said I didn't, that I'm an agnostic, but on examination I'm an agnostic that prays. If I'm wrong, so what? Religion has served me rather well and I hope it continues to do so. You can say what you will about religion, your privilege. Leave mine alone. I find some comfort in its close association.



I find resonance in this answer. As long as organised religions obey good laws they should not be curtailed. Sometimes they are necessary to stand up to bad laws. If they break good laws then the leaders should be held accountable.

As for personal crises, people who elevate science above all else are not the best people to turn to. Cold logic is cold comfort. When my sister lost her first child in the womb at 30 weeks, I was unable to find any words of comfort for her. All I had was dumb silence and tears. It was said by a young atheist that I should have told her that it was for the best because the baby must have been defective and that she could try again for another. I shake my head at this because it lacks humanity and compassion. A programmed robot could do better than this.

I've learned since that wordless tears are actually very powerful expressions of love and the best response to suffering is to share in it. It has been my religious journey that has taught me this rather obvious truth, not my scientific studies.


----------



## Underock1 (May 10, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I find resonance in this answer. As long as organised religions obey good laws they should not be curtailed. Sometimes they are necessary to stand up to bad laws. If they break good laws then the leaders should be held accountable.
> 
> As for personal crises, people who elevate science above all else are not the best people to turn to. Cold logic is cold comfort. When my sister lost her first child in the womb at 30 weeks, I was unable to find any words of comfort for her. All I had was dumb silence and tears. It was said by a young atheist that I should have told her that it was for the best because the baby must have been defective and that she could try again for another. I shake my head at this because it lacks humanity and compassion. A programmed robot could do better than this.
> 
> I've learned since that wordless tears are actually very powerful expressions of love and the best response to suffering is to share in it. It has been my religious journey that has taught me this rather obvious truth, not my scientific studies.



Compassion between human beings. Shared suffering between humans beings. Tears shed together as human beings. Yes.
What does religion add to that except a lot of questions about why has God done this to me?  What does science take away, except to say that we are all in this together and share your grief at the same sad reality?


----------



## Warrigal (May 10, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Compassion between human beings. Shared suffering between humans beings. Tears shed together as human beings. Yes.
> Compassion, shared suffering and tears predate science by millennia. Literature, songs and poetry teach us a lot more about these things than science ever could.
> 
> What does religion add to that except a lot of questions about why has God done this to me?
> What does science take away, except to say that we are all in this together and share your grief at the same sad reality?



Different religions add different things. Buddhism offers a philosophy of acceptance and of denial of self._Buddhism is a religion pretty centrally concerned with suffering. It never really stops studying the suffering of oneself and that of other people. These form a central focus of the religion, its practice and its philosophy. One is encouraged to explore what suffering is, the various forms it comes in and their root causes. To deal with suffering practitioners attempt to follow the Four Noble Truths. The nature of suffering is determined by how one reacts to it.

_​Islam sees suffering as a test.
_In the latter view, suffering tests belief; a true Muslim will remain faithful through the trials of life. But suffering also reveals the hidden self to God. Suffering is built into the fabric of existence so that God may see who is truly righteous. In other words, God not only allows the various agonies and struggles of life, but has a purpose for them. Suffering opens up the soul and reveals it to God. God uses suffering to look within humans and test their characters, and correct the unbelievers.

For modern Jews, the tragic events of the Holocaust represent the most troubling examples of evil and suffering in all of human history. There have been many different responses to this most traumatic example of human suffering. One example is

Theologian Abraham Joshua Heschel (1907-1972), for example, argued that the Holocaust should move people to examine their own behavior, and not that of God: “The question about Auschwitz is not where was God, but where was man?” In a world where men and women are given free will (as the Hebrew Bible insists), we are accountable for our own moral failings. The time has come, Heschel insists, to heed God’s call and work as His partner in completing the work of creation.

_​Christians identify with a God who has already suffered. Jesus is the "suffering servant" of mankind. Suffering  is not an optional extra for Christians. It "comes with the turf". Christians are told to expect suffering as a condition of their faith and to help others to bear their suffering.  Kindness offered to strangers in the form of food, drink, shelter, clothing and visitation is seen as kindness offered to Jesus himself.

_Matthew 25:35-40New International Version (NIV)
[SUP]35 [/SUP]For I was hungry and you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me something to drink, I was a stranger and you invited me in, [SUP]36 [/SUP]I needed clothes and you clothed me, I was sick and you looked after me, I was in prison and you came to visit me.’

[SUP]37 [/SUP]“Then the righteous will answer him, ‘Lord, when did we see you hungry and feed you, or thirsty and give you something to drink? [SUP]38 [/SUP]When did we see you a stranger and invite you in, or needing clothes and clothe you? [SUP]39 [/SUP]When did we see you sick or in prison and go to visit you?’

[SUP]40 [/SUP]“The King will reply, ‘Truly I tell you, whatever you did for one of the least of these brothers and sisters of mine, you did for me.’

_
​Science studies physical pain and ways to eliminate or minimise it and modern psychiatry studies emotional pain and has developed treatments but it isn't the scientists or the psychiatrists who knock on the door with chicken soup, or boxes of groceries and toys. Nor does science speak very much about compassion. 

Compassion existed before both science and religion came into existence. Religions give it different levels of importance. In that sense they can all be said to add something to this issue. So can philosophy, one of the oldest of the humanities.

Science is not concerned with it at all. It neither adds nor subtracts anything, but scientists are human and all humans, of all faiths and none, are capable of compassion.


----------



## Underock1 (May 11, 2015)

Chicken soup, boxes of groceries, and toys, are fine examples of humanity at its best. Religion just adds a lot of questions and needless worry. Will God punish the dead? If He loved me, why is he taking my child? Am I being punished? Oh. That's right. He must need another little angel. Well too bad on me!
 Much better, at least to my mind, to just say death happens. There's nothing personal about it, and you don't suffer after you die. My wife continues to live on in my thoughts. She will until I die. What more after life is needed? I'm content that she is at peace, and no longer in pain after years of having needles stuck in her every day. I am not worried about what her fate might be at the hands of some imaginary creature for eternity. Just my view, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## Warrigal (May 11, 2015)

I disagree, Underock, humanity at its best works to ensure that the need for chicken soup, groceries and toys is minimised and poverty and disadvantage are eliminated. When scientists, people of faith and people of no faith at all feel compassion for the suffering of the world and are spurred into joint action to do something about it. When the needs of self are deliberately given lower priority than the needs of people who are worse off than us. 

We can and do do this on occasions and I am very inspired when I see it and even more so when I am part of it. Humanity has come a long way since descending from the trees but has a long way to go the reach our zenith. Can science show us how to reach it? Can religion? Will we ever become United Earth? Can we build the Kingdom of Heaven on our planet?

I really hope so and hope is faith. With faith, hope and love as the dominant attributes there will be no further need of religion or gods. Do you think we are there yet? Or even close?

Too many questions and I don't have the answers but my eyes are raised to the stars, not looking at the mud on my boots. I am always an optimist but I know that my strength is puny by itself. I need to be part of a community to join my various strengths: physical, intellectual, ethical and moral, to the strengths of others. At its best, the church can be a community that works for the benefit of humanity. However, all communities tend to become lost and corrupted over time. That is why reformations tend to happen. I believe that the next reformation will see a totally different Christian church emerge and it will be for the better. I just hope it won't be a bloody transformation like the last one.

Secular organisations need periodic reformations too. I'm thinking governments and multinational and global corporations.  I just hope that it won't require another bloody revolution too.

I'm rambling now. It's time to prepare food.
TTFN


----------



## Underock1 (May 11, 2015)

I'm not sure exactly what it is that you disagree with. I agree with just about everything you say above. My eyes are on the stars too. I just add the Hubble telescope. I have no argument with the church as community what so ever. One of the warmest experiences of my life was being part of that community many years ago. I believe I applauded earlier, those churches that recently closed Sunday services, and ventured out as a group to perform community services. Science may be about cold, hard facts. That does not make scientists heartless people. Doctors Without Borders? I am a one worlder through and through. Enough with the "Them and Us" stuff. There is only "Us". That is one of my major complaints about religion. "My God is better than your God". It is by its very nature divisive, unless one religion conquers all. I am optimistic about the future of humanity, unless some religious fanatics destroy us all.

XXHH


----------



## Warrigal (May 11, 2015)

Ok, you climb the south face of the mountain and I'll scramble up the north side.
I think we'll both meet at the top. When we do, we'll swap notes and share snapshots. :joyous:


----------



## Underock1 (May 11, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Ok, you climb the south face of the mountain and I'll scramble up the north side.
> I think we'll both meet at the top. When we do, we'll swap notes and share snapshots. :joyous:



Nah. I'm tired. I'll just sit on the South slope, soaking up the Sun and watching the birds. Yell down to me when you get to the top. Have a nice climb.


----------



## Warrigal (May 11, 2015)

I forgot to tell you that the mountain is in the Southern Hemisphere so your south slope is in the shade but that's good because it's very hot. Watching the birds is good but don't sit near any bull ants nests. They are very mean little buggers.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 11, 2015)

DW, that is a very incomplete description of Buddhism.

Buddhism is a path of practice and spiritual development leading to Insight into the true nature of reality. Buddhist practices like meditation are means of changing yourself in order to develop the qualities of awareness, kindness, and wisdom. The experience developed within the Buddhist tradition over thousands of years has created an incomparable resource for all those who wish to follow a path — a path which ultimately culminates in Enlightenment or Buddhahood. An enlightened being sees the nature of reality absolutely clearly, just as it is, and lives fully and naturally in accordance with that vision. This is the goal of the Buddhist spiritual life, representing the end of suffering for anyone who attains it.
Because Buddhism does not include the idea of worshipping a creator god, some people do not see it as a religion in the normal, Western sense. The basic tenets of Buddhist teaching are straightforward and practical: nothing is fixed or permanent; actions have consequences; change is possible. So Buddhism addresses itself to all people irrespective of race, nationality, caste, sexuality, or gender. It teaches practical methods which enable people to realise and use its teachings in order to transform their experience, to be fully responsible for their lives.


----------



## Warrigal (May 11, 2015)

I know. I just captured a smattering from one Buddhist site, specifically about suffering.
There is a lot more to all of the religions I mentioned.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 11, 2015)

Funny how religion has a comparatively poor track record for actually _alleviating_ suffering, while science has increased food production, brought water to arid areas, made medical strides ...  

Religion has been happy to stay the same it has ever been and tell us we have to suffer.


----------



## Warrigal (May 11, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Warrigal (May 11, 2015)

... and also developed gunpowder, chemical weapons of mass destruction and nuclear weapons. :lofl:

 It's a double sided coin, as is the track record of organised religion. Both reflect the duality of mankind who are the ones who actually apply science and religion.

 "The fault, dear Brutus, lies in ourselves that" we often act like bastards.


----------



## Underock1 (May 11, 2015)

"We often act like bastards."  Finally something we *all *can agree on!!  I hereby declare Dame Warrigal the winner of this debate!


----------



## Glinda (May 11, 2015)

I was astounded to discover that I scored 15 out of 15 on the quiz.  I'm not a follower of any organized religion and never will be but I'm interested in religion from an objective point of view.  I've signed up for some classes in Buddhism, Hinduism and Taoism in the coming months.  I attended a class in atheism taught by the professor who will teach these classes and like his teaching style very much.  So I may be posting more about this in the future.


----------



## ndynt (May 11, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Funny how religion has a comparatively poor track record for actually _alleviating_ suffering, while science has increased food production, brought water to arid areas, made medical strides ...
> 
> Religion has been happy to stay the same it has ever been and tell us we have to suffer.





Dame Warrigal said:


> ... and also developed gunpowder, chemical weapons of mass destruction and nuclear weapons. :lofl:
> 
> It's a double sided coin, as is the track record of organised religion. Both reflect the duality of mankind who are the ones who actually apply science and religion.
> 
> "The fault, dear Brutus, lies in ourselves that" we often act like bastards.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 11, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> ... and also developed gunpowder, chemical weapons of mass destruction and nuclear weapons. :lofl:
> 
> It's a double sided coin, as is the track record of organised religion. Both reflect the duality of mankind who are the ones who actually apply science and religion.
> 
> "The fault, dear Brutus, lies in ourselves that" we often act like bastards.



Whereas religion only killed millions with their dogma ... right. 

I think the main divide is that religion was created to_ control_ Mankind, whereas science was created to _release_ them. Yes, there are side-effects, but look at the overall score - which has done more for or against us? 



> Einstein was wrong when he said, 'God does not play dice'. Consideration  of black holes suggests, not only that God does play dice, but that he  sometimes confuses us by throwing them where they can't be seen.


~Stephen Hawking


----------

